# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  pomoć- majke čija djeca koriste jednokratne !

## kinder

molimo da nam se jave tri majke ( može i više   :Smile:   ) , koje su spremne skupljati jednokratne pelene tijekom 24 h , a potom ih izvagati i prebrojati .
 Vrlo je bitno da vaga kojom važu bude precizna  8) 

Zašto tri majke ?


prva majka - majka jednomjesečnog dojenčeta 
druga majka - majka šestomjesečnog dojenčeta
treća majka - majka jednogodišnjaka 

......nadam se da ćemo uskoro vidjeti vaš nick ......

----------


## Iva

Evo ja ću skupljati za jednogodišnjaka, samo kad treba početi? I kaj ih moram čuvati ili...?

----------


## ivarica

ako pocnes sutra ujutro u 8 nskupljas do preksutra ujutro u 8 u jednoj vrecici. izvazes, prebrojis i bacis.
tenks   :Kiss:

----------


## Ivanna

Evo ja se javljam za šestomjesečno dojenče!

----------


## kinder

tnx cure  :D , 

još  jedna   :Cekam:

----------


## dorotea24

eto ja se htjela za šestomjesečno, ali propade stvar

----------


## kinder

samo ti skupljaj , uzeti ćemo srednju vrijednost   :Grin:

----------


## Iva

IZVJEŠTAJ:

22.03. 9.00h- 23.03. 9.00h = 5 pelena, ukupne težine 920g  :Grin:

----------


## Ivanna

Evo i mene;

5 pelena - 843,8 g

----------


## kinder

:D cure , srce ste   :Kiss:

----------

